# Receiver + Amplifier Delay



## michaelyoung (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm building an audio system for my living room and currently have the following setup.




I have the following issues:
1) Not being able to *remotely adjust volume for the main speakers*. Since the audio bypasses both, the TV's and the receiver's amp, I am forced to adjust the volume on the amplifier.
2) *Audio not in sync on main speakers and surround speakers*. There seems to be a short delay on surround channel as it passes through the receiver and it sounds like an unwanted echo/reverb.

Might be a stupid question, but is there a way I could use an optical audio connection between the TV and my receiver and still be able to get the receiver output analog signal to send to the amplifier? Could I make the connection from the receiver to the amp using the main speaker plugs on my receiver – this would take care of the problem of not being able to adjust the volume and probably the audio delay too, but all the posts seem to emphasize I need to connect using an analog pre-out instead.


----------



## michaelyoung (Jun 10, 2014)

1) So apparently I will need a receiver with proper pre-outs. Seems like the Yamaha RX-V371 is a low end receiver that only has a line-out, and the audio that is output through there is of too low voltage (1/3V instead of the required minimum 1V to fully "feed" the amplifier). The pre-out output volume can be adjusted on the receiver.
2) The out of sync issue seems to caused by the fact that the receiver processes the audio and creates this lag in my surround setting. *My question now is* – will this issue be fixed when I get a better receiver or will the sound from different speakers still be out of sync?


----------



## Vario (Jun 10, 2014)

michaelyoung said:


> I'm building an audio system for my living room and currently have the following setup.
> 
> View attachment 57218
> 
> ...


Going optical audio to analog would require the receiver to process it.
You are trying to run a pro audio amp with a home audio pre, its going to be wimpy you could try something like this:
http://www.rane.com/bb44x.html which converts -10db preamp to +4db amp

or you could try a more high end home theater receiver or preamp/processor that has balanced out.

Out of sync because of how the receiver processes surround sound. If you ran the surround speakers on the same channel as the mains it will be more in sync.


----------



## michaelyoung (Jun 10, 2014)

Thank you for the answer. I am probably replacing the receiver. Any recommendations on an affordable receiver with balanced outs? They seem to be expensive:
http://www.crutchfield.com/p_022CXA...19825&awat=pla&awnw=g&awcr=33877646785&awdv=c


----------



## CJCerny (Jun 10, 2014)

Very rare to even find any receiver with balanced outs. In that price range, it is almost always separate pre/pro and amp.


----------



## michaelyoung (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks. I don't think I actually need a receiver, because I never listen to radio. I only need to watch TV in surround, listen to music and be able to adjust the volume remotely. What would be the recommended setting for this? Ideally, I would not spend more than an extra $500 to make it happen.


----------



## Vario (Jun 10, 2014)

michaelyoung said:


> Thanks. I don't think I actually need a receiver, because I never listen to radio. I only need to watch TV in surround, listen to music and be able to adjust the volume remotely. What would be the recommended setting for this? Ideally, I would not spend more than an extra $500 to make it happen.


You could try something like this
https://www.outlawaudio.com/products/975.html
It has 7.1 and 2 volt output which should be enough for a power amp I think.

reviews
http://www.audioholics.com/av-preamp-processor-reviews/outlaw-audio-model-975-pre
http://hometheaterreview.com/outlaw-audio-model-975-71-av-surround-sound-processor-reviewed/

or you could try this
http://hometheaterreview.com/emotiva-umc-200-71-channel-av-preamp-reviewed/

Disclaimer: I haven't been into audio in a few years.
I run separates: pre/pro is a Lexicon DC1 and amp is a Behringer ep1500 (QSC clone)

edit: also if you go with pre/pro+amp your main speakers will have to be wired in with your surround speakers because that amp is a 2 channel amp.  This might be annoying.

Might be best to try these forums first before you buy anything
http://www.avsforum.com/f/90/receivers-amps-and-processors
http://www.hometheaterforum.com/forum/66-receiversseparatesamps/


----------



## michaelyoung (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks, Vario!

_"edit: also if you go with pre/pro+amp your main speakers will have to be wired in with your surround speakers because that amp is a 2 channel amp. This might be annoying."_​
So basically having each channel on the amp connected to 2 speakers? This would not be surround anymore...


----------



## michaelyoung (Jun 10, 2014)

Are those 7.1 pre-amps designed to be hooked up with 8-channel amplifiers?


----------



## Vario (Jun 10, 2014)

michaelyoung said:


> Are those 7.1 pre-amps designed to be hooked up with 8-channel amplifiers?


I think they run separate amps, idk


michaelyoung said:


> Thanks, Vario!
> 
> _"edit: also if you go with pre/pro+amp your main speakers will have to be wired in with your surround speakers because that amp is a 2 channel amp. This might be annoying."_​
> So basically having each channel on the amp connected to 2 speakers? This would not be surround anymore...


Yep.  You'd need another amplifier or a multichannel amplifier.


----------

